# Shimano Elf???



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anybody know anything much about these little reels?
Am thinking of picking up a 2500 from ebay for bout $100
They look to be a pretty good little salt water reel to me with 3+1 ARB and water proof drag, anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

the shimano elf is a good little reel i have one and a shimano seadonna the elf in my oppinion is better

thanks mitch


----------



## bambam (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Mitch, I was tossing between the sedona and elf, and was already leaning towards the elf, although perhaps they should call it a smurf  
Found one at The Tackle Warehouse at Camp Hill for around the same price as on Ebay, going to pick it up 2morro morn.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I have a 3000C - really like it. $100 is a pretty good price. Certainly better quality than the Sedona.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I had a 2300 it waS good but lost it over board


----------

